# You know you live in the Maritimes when...



## TN2IC (14 Apr 2007)

You know your from the East Coast when..


1. Your idea of a traffic jam is ten cars waiting to
pass a tractor on the highway. 

2."Vacation" means going to Moncton for the weekend. 

3. You measure distance in hours. 

4.You know several people who have hit a deer. 

5. You often switchfrom "Heat" to "A/C" in the same day. 

6. You use a down filled comforter in the summer. 

7. Your Grandparents drive 100 kmthrough 13 feet of snow during raging blizzard without flinching.

8. You see people wearing hunting clothes at social events. 

9.You install security lights on both your house and garage and goand leave both unlocked. 

10. You think of the major food groups as: Meat, Fish and Tim Hortons. 

11. You carry jumper cables in your car and your wife knows how to use them. 

12. There are seven empty cars running in the parking lot of the Canadian Tirestore at any given time. 

13. You design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit. 

14. Driving is better in thewinter because the potholes are filled with snow. 

15. Your lingerie consists of tube socks and flannel pajamas. 

16. You knowall 4 seasons: Almost Winter, Winter, Still Winter and Construction. 

17. It takes three hours to go to the store for one item, even when you're in a hurry because you have to stop and
talk to everybody in town. 

And Finally: You know you live in the Maritimes when... 

18. You actually understand these jokes and
forward them to all your friends from the Maritimes. 









Cheers B'y,
TN2IC   ;D


----------



## geo (14 Apr 2007)

Going to work..... Alberta


----------



## TN2IC (14 Apr 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Going to work..... Alberta




Fort McMoney... I forgot.. blahhahahahaha

Sad ain't it?


----------



## observor 69 (14 Apr 2007)

When you punch up Starbucks, New Brunswick and you get two locations for the entire province. 

And they're both in bookstores.    

Oh, the horror   ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Apr 2007)

Chapters?


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Apr 2007)

Good thing Newfoundland is in a league of it's own  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (14 Apr 2007)

Newfoundland has it's own time zone... what do you honestly think now?


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Newfoundland has it's own time zone... what do you honestly think now?


And our own language  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> And our own language  ;D



"Yis my cocky and don't you forgit dat or I'll scrob de eyes outta ya!"
Me wife's a newf and taught me ow to talk like dat. In fact I think those were her first words to me.... ;D


----------



## Wong (14 Apr 2007)

Yes buye......


----------



## TN2IC (14 Apr 2007)

I had my ex keep calling me b'y...so I started to call her girl... gee.. I don't think things really worked out. Wonder why...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I had my ex keep calling me b'y...so I started to call her girl... gee.. I don't think things really worked out. Wonder why...



in Newf they called a girl "maid." The RSM in Gagetown when I was there, a newf, married a mainlander...I remember him telling me that when she went to the rock to meet the in laws the father was always calling her maid...she was insulted and told her husband to tell his Dad to stop referring to her as "the maid." ha ha.....you gotta get on the lingo!!


----------



## niner domestic (14 Apr 2007)

Took me a while to remember that when my Mother-in-law asked me if I wanted some bakedapple pie she did not mean a pie made from apples but one made from the most sour berries I've ever tasted.  I got caught more times having to wince down a slice of bakedapple pie because I forgot.  

The other thing having to get your head around is the Inbound and Outbound road signs.


----------



## Lang75 (14 Apr 2007)

Gees, I am starting to get home sick.


----------



## orange.paint (14 Apr 2007)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> Gees, I am starting to get home sick.


Starting?I left 7 years ago and still get teary eyed:
* watching NTV news...when they go past holyrood.
*Let me fish off cape st marys is played.
*Newfoundland national anthem is played.


I basically live my life for 3 weeks a year.Sad to say but it's true.I get the automatic sigh of relief everytime I get off that boat onto my homeland.I feel great pride with having my accent,and our history.

SOme days (like today actually)I ask myself if doing this for a living is really worth it.for 50,000 a year I have given up all hope of ever retiring when my parents are alive.I can't grab the begals and head in hunting for the weekend here,go out on the pond mud trouting (without a fisherpersons card and maybe a ice safety course knowing the mainland).I cant go cut a cord of wood without a permit,and overall by the time of retirement I will have spent over half my life on the mainland.My child is a mainlander,his mother a immigrant.Packing him a sandwich friday morning and telling him to be home for supper as he trots in the woods with his dog don't happen up here,even if its perfectly safe to do back home.Giving him a 12 guage as a 12th birthday persent aint gonna happen.

I have seen 4 uncles 2 aunts 2 grandparents die since I left for the army,none of which I could attend as the were not "direct family".And honestly if Bull Arm takes off as it's suppose to I plan on releasing to get back around the bay.30,000 in Newfoundland will make a better standard of living then 50 here.

But as many in the regular force guarenteed pay,guarenteed job keeps us here.

Newfoundland will always be home in my heart.Even when times get shitty I go to my happy spot.The large mountain overlooking our harbour and islands in our bay.


----------



## geo (14 Apr 2007)

Anyone remember the sigh leading away from the airport in St Johns?

To TCH?


err.... anyone meet the welcome wagon in Carbonear ?


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Apr 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> St. John's?



Had to fix it  ;D


----------



## Drummy (15 Apr 2007)

Hi

You know your from the East Coast when... 

3. You measure distance in hours. 

In The RCR Band, when asked by a new member how far it was to Moncton, the answer would be " a six pack".   >

Drummy


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Apr 2007)

You know you're from the East Coast when  "izza" means: "Is that right?"


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> You know you're from the East Coast when  "izza" means: "Is that right?"



Correct translation would be "is it".

Used properly in context.

Person 1:"That tank is the one that always throws track"
Person 2: izza?I thought it was 174?

Mainlanders : 
lol


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Apr 2007)

Yeah wups my bad. Means the same thing to me though.


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> Yeah wups my bad. Means the same thing to me though.



My wife is from Ottawa...I understand more than you realise.

Try using words as "sove" (I really thought it was a word till last year)

I sove 10 dollars by not drinking coffee this week. (Saved)

Yes I laow (Laow meaning allow, which in turn becomes a sarcastic comment meaning NO)


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Apr 2007)

Sove is not a word? Well now......


----------



## gaspasser (15 Apr 2007)

I beleive the proper phonetic pronounciation would be...issat right?
Tis up there with a-boot.  As in.."what'd'y'at?" "Oot and aboot"
Also included is "yumpta"


 :rofl:


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

oot and aboot is a Nova Scotia thin I believe.
However someone commented on my pronouniation of Tuesday a couple weeks ago.

"Chewsday".

I had another D/S sit in on my class to do a sort of AIT just to see what he thought and I sat in on his and done the same.
He dam near died when I got into talking I got excited.I guess I got my native tongue back in full bore (coleys point CBN language)
And asked a question.The poor Pakistani kid just looked at me like I had to heads.

To which I responded "What did I slip into spanish?" ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (15 Apr 2007)

Sove?   :rofl:

You know you're from the East Side when:    "nah by" means just joking.
                                                                  "rate"  means really. e.g: It's "rate" hot in here.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Apr 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the sigh leading away from the airport in St Johns?
> 
> To TCH?
> 
> ...


Nah, but I once needed directions on how to get to the base in St John's.  All I got was..."get off the boat...turn right at the third set of lights"...Little did I know that the third {now fourth} set of lights was a two day drive.  
The M/ dispatcher got this mainlander good on that one...he's from St. John's...pr*&K... :rofl:


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

After sitting through my wifes family reunion in Arnprior (shudder) and listening to everyones story of how they knew a Newfie and she was so nice.And then the Newfie jokes started.

Two things that will shut mainlanders up.It plays on their sloped foreheads (j/k)

How do you get a Newfie woman Pregnant?
You call us dumb.

Whats black and blue and floats in the harbour?
A mainlander telling too many Newfie jokes.

We were born with a uncanny ability to think on our feet.Usually enought to make em look like a fool.


----------



## p_imbeault (15 Apr 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Took me a while to remember that when my Mother-in-law asked me if I wanted some bakedapple pie she did not mean a pie made from apples but one made from the most sour berries I've ever tasted.  I got caught more times having to wince down a slice of bakedapple pie because I forgot.
> 
> The other thing having to get your head around is the Inbound and Outbound road signs.



Them are bakeapples, also called Cloudberries some places. They taste great on some homemade bread with some Nestle Fussell's thick cream and sugar. Mmmmm


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Apr 2007)

You know you live in the maritimes when you get lobster for near free   ;D


----------



## gaspasser (15 Apr 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Them are bakeapples, also called Cloudberries some places. They taste great on some homemade bread with some Nestle Fussell's thick cream and sugar. Mmmmm


Well, you just got the wife innerested and hungry for home!....thanks!



			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> You know you live in the maritimes when you get lobster for near free   ;D


What? You broke?  Can't stand dem no more..
 :


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> What? You broke?  Can't stand dem no more..


Nahh b'y, me brother see, he gets 'em in the pots and usually gives me a feed fer a doller er so  ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (15 Apr 2007)

You know you live in the maritimes when you don't need to knock before going into any neighbors house.
Sorry BYT  ;D I got a bag or two in the freezer still from my XMas trip if you really want some


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Them are bakeapples, also called Cloudberries some places. They taste great on some homemade bread with some Nestle Fussell's thick cream and sugar. Mmmmm





			
				Imbeault said:
			
		

> Them are bakeapples, also called Cloudberries some places. They taste great on some homemade bread with some Nestle Fussell's thick cream and sugar. Mmmmm



Who west of Port aux basque calls em cloudberries?My uncle who happens to be a "herb"botanist from BC calls them cloudberries.
I use to make 25 dollars for a gallon of em when I was a kid.Good money.


----------



## geo (15 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> After sitting through my wifes family reunion in Arnprior (shudder) and listening to everyones story of how they knew a Newfie and she was so nice.And then the Newfie jokes started.
> 
> Two things that will shut mainlanders up.It plays on their sloped foreheads (j/k)
> 
> ...



Heh... mainlander jokes....

Q  Why is there no toilet paper in Newfoundland?
A  All the a$$h*les are on the mainland ..


----------



## geo (15 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Nah, but I once needed directions on how to get to the base in St John's.  All I got was..."get off the boat...turn right at the third set of lights"...Little did I know that the third {now fourth} set of lights was a two day drive.
> The M/ dispatcher got this mainlander good on that one...he's from St. John's...pr*&K... :rofl:



To TCH...

Lousy little sign just as you came out of the St John's airport just across the street from the Airport Holliday Inn....
TCH = Trans Canada Highway....... 

So you'd hang a right and drive past the Prov legislature, past MUN and you'd he heading outa town towards the coast.


Wecome Wagon... <

Her name was Berneice...  was qite.... errr.... welcoming


----------



## GUNS (16 Apr 2007)

You mainlanders have short memories.

Have you all forgotten the war between Newfoundland and the mainlanders.

The mainlanders started the war by throwing dynamite at the Newfoundlanders.

The Newfoundlanders lit the dynamite and threw it back. ;D

You should also remember that most people from NS,NB and PEI are only Newfoundlanders who ran out of money on their way to Ontario. :


----------



## p_imbeault (16 Apr 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> You should also remember that most people from NS,NB and PEI are only Newfoundlanders who ran out of money on their way to Ontario. :



I like that one  ;D


----------



## Hockeycaper (16 Apr 2007)

which one o yee started tis bye?.....and what's yer fadder's name?


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> You mainlanders have short memories.
> 
> You should also remember that most people from NS,NB and PEI are only Newfoundlanders who ran out of money on their way to Ontario. :



Heh... isn't that the definition of someone living in Cape Breton?
ran outa cash as he got off the Ferry.


----------



## sigtech (16 Apr 2007)

What is the capital of N.F.L.D 

It use to be Toronto but I think it has been changed to Ft Mcmurray


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

sigtech said:
			
		

> What is the capital of N.L.
> 
> It use to be Toronto but I think it has been changed to Ft Mcmurray


There I fixed it for you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Apr 2007)

> What is the capital of N.L.
> 
> It use to be Toronto but I think it has been changed to Ft Mcmurray
> 
> There I fixed it for you




I prefer NFLD, NL reminds me of being in Holland  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

NL is politically correct, so that is what I use.


----------



## sigtech (16 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> NL is politically correct, so that is what I use.



IF NL is PC I will use NFLD lol (now that is allot of Acronyms used in one sentence), I grew up in the maritimes and always referred to the rock as either the rock or NFLD.


----------



## observor 69 (16 Apr 2007)

sigtech said:
			
		

> IF NL is PC I will use NFLD lol (now that is allot of Acronyms used in one sentence), I grew up in the maritimes and always referred to the rock as either the rock or NFLD.



ENGLISH NAME ABBREVIATION FRENCH NAME 
Alberta AB Alberta 
British Columbia BC Colombie-Britannique 
Manitoba MB Manitoba 
New Brunswick NB Nouveau-Brunswick 
Newfoundland and Labrador NL Terre-Neuve-et-Labrador 
Northwest Territories NT Territoires du Nord-Ouest 
Nova Scotia NS Nouvelle-Écosse 
Nunavut NU Nunavut 
Ontario ON Ontario 
Prince Edward Island PE Île-du-Prince-Édouard 
Québec QC Québec 
Saskatchewan SK Saskatchewan 
Yukon YT Yukon 

http://www.byoungbaskets.com/gift_baskets_canada_information/provincial_abbreviations_canada.htm


----------



## sigtech (16 Apr 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> ENGLISH NAME ABBREVIATION FRENCH NAME
> Alberta AB Alberta
> British Columbia BC Colombie-Britannique
> Manitoba MB Manitoba
> ...



Man we are getting way to picky

[/quote]





			
				Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> I prefer NFLD, NL reminds me of being in Holland  ;D



Some of us rather use the longer verson, I would rather use PEI then PE


----------



## gaspasser (16 Apr 2007)

How do you think I feel, at least you get a choice of two or three letter abbreviations to go on.  I'm from NS, which beats being US.  Then again, I was born in the UK, or GB.
But still    this  
 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2007)

There are four seasons:  Winter, almost summer, summer and construction.


----------



## GAP (16 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There are four seasons:  Winter, almost summer, summer and construction.



correction:Winter, almost summer, summer construction. fall construction


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> correction:Winter, almost summer, summer construction. fall construction



True, Quebec's pretty bad too!!


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> True, Quebec's pretty bad too!!


Toronto's worse!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Toronto's worse!



Toronto's bad anytime!!


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2007)

heh... 
Don valley parkway
Don valley parking lot


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Toronto's worse!


:

But when they get snow, they call in the army......O Wait, maybe that was just a make work project   : ;D



You know you live in the maritimes when: after you introduce your self, you are asked this question "are you related to so and so from XXXX place?"


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> You know you live in the maritimes when: after you introduce your self, you are asked this question "are you related to so and so from XXXX place?"


That always happens to me  ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2007)

You know that you are from the East Coast when:

1) It costs you 32 bucks to buy a 24 of Keith's ~ an East Coast Beer ~ in the Liquor Store in Oromocto, NB last week; but

2) It only costs you 27 bucks to buy the same damn 24 in Saint-Jean, Quebec 20 minutes ago!! And at a friggin' gas station at that. 

WTF is up with that??


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

You know you live in outport Newfoundland when this is a view from your yard  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (16 Apr 2007)

...nice...serene...peacefull...zzzzz,,,nice front yard, Micheal.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...nice...serene...peacefull...zzzzz,,,nice front yard, Micheal.


Well, to be fair, that is not the front yard, it is the back. And, we live on another property, which is also ours, while still having a house on that one. Man, we own the middle of town


----------



## 284_226 (16 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You know that you are from the East Coast when:
> 
> 1) It costs you 32 bucks to buy a 24 of Keith's ~ an East Coast Beer ~ in the Liquor Store in Oromocto, NB last week; but
> 
> ...



It could be worse.  It's $36.99 in Halifax, and they brew the #$!% stuff here.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You know that you are from the East Coast when:
> 
> 1) It costs you 32 bucks to buy a 24 of Keith's ~ an East Coast Beer ~ in the Liquor Store in Oromocto, NB last week; but
> 
> ...



You know you're north of the Annapolis valley and south of Truro in Nova Scotia when you don't have to worry about paying for beer because anyone who is anyone makes their own beer in the garage (which is usually just 4 pieces of plywood with a tin roof)  ^-^


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2007)

Remember being in the Gagetown Sgts mess years and years ago
sign at the bar said :  Beer $X.XX and western beer $Y.YY

When I asked what the western beer was - was told it was anything brewed west of New Brunswick.

Then I asked what brands of western beer they had....


.... none, they didn't carry the stuff

(which leads to the question of why the $?%& the sign was there in the 1st place.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> You know you're north of the Annapolis valley and south of Truro in Nova Scotia when you don't have to worry about paying for beer because anyone who is anyone makes their own beer in the garage (which is usually just 4 pieces of plywood with a tin roof)  ^-^


Hey man, I brews my own.  Started Down East and kept doing it here out west.  And it's better than Keith's, not much, but better.  
I think they import here, or Labatt's is brewing it.  But for some reason it don't taste the same as the ones at the Split Crow.

 :cheers:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hey man, I brews my own.  Started Down East and kept doing it here out west.  And it's better than Keith's, not much, but better.
> I think they import here, or Labatt's is brewing it.  But for some reason it don't taste the same as the ones at the Split Crow.
> 
> :cheers:



You've got Keith's out west now don't you? Well out east here the imported Kokanee is cheaper than some of the local brew (and Kokanee is amazingly better). 

BTW: Don't let the fact that your home brew is better than Keith's get to your head  ..there's not much to say about Keith's, Its not too great in the first place.    :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> (which leads to the question of why the $?%& the sign was there in the 1st place.



Us east coasters use our famous hospitality to do things like that just to make those Kokanee addicts feel at home here.   We find that usually after they taste a real beer...they don't really care about the $Y.YY price anymore!!  ;D


----------



## GUNS (17 Apr 2007)

There are only two kinds of people in this world.

Newfoundlander's

And those who wish they were. ;D


----------



## geo (17 Apr 2007)

there are Newfoundlanders AND Newfoundlanders who are a half hour later 'cause of the mainland


----------



## gaspasser (17 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> You've got Keith's out west now don't you? Well out east here the imported Kokanee is cheaper than some of the local brew (and Kokanee is amazingly better).
> 
> BTW: Don't let the fact that your home brew is better than Keith's get to your head  ..there's not much to say about Keith's, Its not too great in the first place.    :cheers:


Blasphemy!!  but you're only 17, what do you know about good beer?!?  
I bet you drink 10 Penny?  Or Alpine?
Good starter beer.    ;D




_psst, let's not make this a beer war?!_


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 Apr 2007)

Well, Kieth's is a good training beer I suppose,.... until you graduate to Black Horse  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (17 Apr 2007)

...not a bad beer to wean on until you get the taste for Guiness.   yumm...oohh



You know you're a Maritimer when...
    You know, by heart, the words to Barrett's Privateers.  And know how to bang the table proper with your glass without spilling your beer.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (17 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> what do you know about good beer?!?



It comes with living out in the sticks.  ^-^



> _psst, let's not make this a beer war?!_


Deal.... wars involving beer make pointing rifles the right way rather--difficult.  :-\


----------



## sigtech (18 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...not a bad beer to wean on until you get the taste for Guiness.   yumm...oohh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Dear Lord you are right , I do know all the words to  Barrett's Privateers and dame it I can slam my glass on the table and not spill a drop


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Blasphemy!!  but you're only 17, what do you know about good beer?!?
> I bet you drink 10 Penny?  Or Alpine?
> Good starter beer.    ;D



He can't have any beer till at least 1 or 2 years.  So he dosen't know  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> He can't have any beer till at least 1 or 2 years.  So he dosen't know  ;D


You know you live in the Maritimes when.....


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Apr 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> He can't have any beer till at least 1 or 2 years.  So he dosen't know  ;D



Michael Baker said it best..



> You know you live in the Maritimes when.....



+10 to that Michael,   Cheers  :cheers:


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> +10 to that Michael,   Cheers  :cheers:


Back at ya  :cheers:


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Apr 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Michael Baker said it best..
> 
> +10 to that Michael,   Cheers  :cheers:



I am only stating the law of the land  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Apr 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I am only stating the law of the land  ;D


True one too  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Apr 2007)

Niner domestic......I have a jar of bake apple syrup in my fridge for use on pancakes. the wife is always bringing home this stuff....visits a Newfie friend and suddenly we have stuff like...cod cheeks, moose roast, bakeapple syrup...peppermint knobs (hey you newfs all likes dem!)
No wonder I gotta get to the gym.... ushup:


----------



## niner domestic (19 Apr 2007)

Hmm, I'm going to have to try these bakeapples again but from a different source.  I had them right up there alongside soapberries and Indian Icecream.  (which will pucker your lips right down to your toes they are that sour)

Now all together now..... SOCIABLE!!!!!


----------



## sigtech (23 Apr 2007)

SOCIABLE!!!!!  :cheers:


----------

